# Grizzly G0690 Table Saw with riving knife



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats on the new saw !!!

Agreed with all said but one thing. Mine is about a month old…and I absolutely LOVE this saw !!!! Mine came out of the box in great shape and my blade was dead on to the miter slots. But I had to laugh at the manual where it said "Assembly time ONE hour" lol…..took me better part of a day and I am pretty mechanical inclined (If I do say so myself)

But other than that…this is a power house of a saw and as accurate as can be (Once all the adjustments are done) Hope you are as happy with yours as I am with mine.

I went with the "Shop Fox" base with mine…big waste of money….lasted three days before the frame collapsed (Wheels bent out and the saw body sat on the ground) Chunked it and built my own.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

It's a beauty!! Congradulations!!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome! Another great reason to buy this saw! I think you just got some bad luck on the state of adjustment your saw was in….they all take a little tweaking but you had to tweak a little more than you should have had to. But another glowing review on this saw makes me want to pull the trigger and buy one for myself…but I have to wait ;o
Thanks for the review
EDIT: Can you give me the exact model number of that Delta base, and what your impressions are of it…sturdy, amount of wobble when the saw is parked, ease of tool movement..


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on the new saw Leonard…great review. It's refreshing to hear an objective account of such a nice tool. I agree that out of the box setup is typically "the luck of the draw"...I have no data, but I suspect that most equipment is reasonably well aligned at the factory, and then gets re-adjusted during transit, depending on how it was handled along the way.

Enjoy the new saw and be safe!


----------



## BobWoodworker (Jul 28, 2009)

I got my 0691, same but for the longer table and fence rails, a few weeks back and have just now found time really to work with it. It does seem to be great, and I agree that thinner riving knife would be nice: I also wrote Grizzly suggesting that, although I might just get some steel and mill it to make one.

But I also wrote Grizzly to point out the manual is wrong: You don't need to bend the knife to adjust it! I think they copied that part of the manual from the 0651, where FWW did say you need to bend the knife. But the four adjustment screws in the corners of the mounting plate and the two that allow for a wide range of space make it easy to adjust to tilt the knife side to side, to rotate it about a horizontal axis, or any other motion. I thought from studying the diagrams in the on-line manual that would be the case, and now that I have the saw I know it. For example, if you loosen both the screws on the front edge and tighten both on the rear edge, you will rotate it one way about the vertical axis. If you tighten the top ones and loosen the bottom ones, you will tilt the top from side to side. If you loosen, or tighten, all four then you move the whole knife from side to side. The only thing you can't do is to move the top of the knife forward or back, in the plane of the blade, but I can't see why you would want to do that.

Since FWW thought this was important in their review of riving-knife saws, I suggested Grizzly correct the manual before the saw gets reviewed. We'll see.

My saw, by the way, was terribly treated by the shippers (UPS freight). The box with the fence rails was totally destroyed and the bags of hardware missing. The other boxes were each also badly damaged, and some other hardware was lost. But the saw parts were well enough packed that it came through OK otherwise (except for a little scuffed paint on the trim at the bottom of the cabinet), and Grizzly was very good about sending me everything I needed. Clearly this is the same saw as several others on the market, at much higher prices. I posted some requests for info about it in another forum and got the usual "you get what you pay for" answers, but from Grizzly I always get more than I paid for!
Bob Wilson


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Bob…Welcome to LumberJocks….thanks for the advice on adjusting the knife. I guess it all depends on what part of the country your from as to who delivers for Grizzly….all of my Grizzly tools have been delivered by Siai…and everything has arrived in GREAT shape. Lucky for me I have the same driver every time (His Route)....and while I pay for the lift gate service…this driver not only gets it out of the truck for me….but uses his pallet jack and rolls everything right into my shop.

I also agree with your remark about "I always get MORE than I paid for"....I have yet to be disappointed in what I have bought.


----------



## Chester (Jun 26, 2009)

I got a G0690 last spring in PA and brought it home. It has been very good. My shop is in the upstairs of the barn, so getting it up (so to speak) was a real challenge. I have everything in my shop at 36" in height, so I had to make a wooden fixed base with 2-4 stock to raise it up (it is 34" high). I upgraded from an old Craftsman contractors saw, so having a saw (any saw) that will cut squarely is an amazing experience after all of these years.

The review said that the fence was a good Biesmeyer-type fence. I could be wrong but I believe that this fence is a lot better. The Bies rides on the actual table surface of the saw, while the Grizz fence rides on a poly adjustable button on the back rail. The front of the fence rides on two poly adjustable buttons on the front rail and has poly adjustable buttons that make contact with the front and back sides of the front rail. This arrangement keeps the fence approx. 1/16 to 1/32" off the table top riding as if on bearings off the front and back rails and keeping almost perfectly in square as I slide it up and down the rails for repositioning. The Bies can slide awkwardly as it rides across the table top and does not come really into square until it is clamped-down. This is a huge difference and a huge advantage of the G0690. In addition, the fence glides so effortlessly that (slight exaggeration) you have to be careful that it does not slide right off the rails.

The only criticism that I have is that it does not have a full 30" to the right of the blade. It is shy of that by about 3/8". I have informed Grizz.


----------



## Hauer (Mar 26, 2012)

Brand new to Lumberjocks and joined mainly to give my initial opinion on this saw. Recieved a couple weeks ago and set up recently. Mine too needed significant adjuistment in every area (fence to slot, blade to table, etc.). I too used a Pinnacle set up guage and it was a huge help. Couple points I wanted mention to see if others had similar issues. First, the throat inserts (both standard and dado) that came with the saw were not flat. It makes leveling them with the table near impossible. I called Grizzly and they sent out anther set…same problem not as bad however. I ended up making zero clearance inserts. The issue there was that the blade does not lower enough to install the insert flush with table then raise blade through it (even with a relieve cut in bottom of insert). I had to shim the insert up almost 1/4" above the table surface in order to clear blade on initial pass through.

Squaring the fence to miter slot does take some time but is pretty straightforward. However, upon squareing the fence I did notice that the guage would still fluctuate when passed along the face down the length of the fence. This is because the face is HDPE and where it is secured to the fence the fasteners create an indention. The guage would bounce some 10/1000 at each attachment point. Prob not a big deal but just thought I'd mention.

Like I said, was just checking to see if any others shared concerns or would like to comment on those listed. Thanks.


----------

